# FINALLY got 14.5



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like they've either turned it on or expanded the rollout a little more. I finally got 14.5 tonight. It wasn't there this afternoon, but I forced a connection tonight and it came up.

Now we can start talking about 14.6. There's still a LONG way to go to make this a member of the TiVo family instead of some stop-gap kludge. :/

EDIT: Must be an expansion of the rollout, but still not to everyone. Only one of our three Premieres got it.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Does it have a real 14.5 version number or some variation of the 14.5K that was previously rolled ?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

rocko said:


> Does it have a real 14.5 version number or some variation of the 14.5K that was previously rolled ?


14.5.K1 is the version.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

curiousgeorge said:


> 14.5.K1 is the version.


So they're still slow-rolling ...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

rocko said:


> So they're still slow-rolling ...


Don't lose any sleep over it. It's a pretty crappy update. The performance improvement is the tiniest bit incremental possible, and there's an overwhelming amount of stuff still in SD menus, so you have the back-and-forth changing when you hop in certain areas. We're exclusively back on the SD menus again after less than a day. It's still too crappy on hte HD menu mode to consider using daily.


----------



## joshuamac (Jul 31, 2010)

I still have not gotten 14.5. I tried updating it myself and even after repeated tries connecting to TiVo I never got the "restart pending" message to show it downloaded. I called and they said they are rolling it out in select areas first and it could take a day or even a week before it would be available to me. I live in NJ. He said they do it this way to see if there are any issues with it. Here's hoping I get it soon. If you cannot get it be patient.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> Don't lose any sleep over it. It's a pretty crappy update. The performance improvement is the tiniest bit incremental possible, and there's an overwhelming amount of stuff still in SD menus, so you have the back-and-forth changing when you hop in certain areas. We're exclusively back on the SD menus again after less than a day. It's still too crappy on hte HD menu mode to consider using daily.


Sorry to hear. My TPXL has been nothing but fantastic (in HD mode). Sure, not all screens are in HD yet but besides the Guide, every screen you use "daily" is...

I really wish we could figure out why some have lots of issues and others have none. I have no SDV issues either while I suffered from tons of macroblocking with the S3, using same SDV adapter. I do have a new CableCard though. Could the CableCard, or its configuration, have anything to do with it??


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mvnuenen said:


> Sorry to hear. My TPXL has been nothing but fantastic (in HD mode). Sure, not all screens are in HD yet but besides the Guide, every screen you use "daily" is...
> 
> I really wish we could figure out why some have lots of issues and others have none. I have no SDV issues either while I suffered from tons of macroblocking with the S3, using same SDV adapter. I do have a new CableCard though. Could the CableCard, or its configuration, have anything to do with it??


Yes, all mine have been great. But with 14.5, it is even faster. But I did not notice any difference in the menus. I thought the same menus were still in HD and SD, but I didn't spend much time looking though.


----------



## Xaegoth (Aug 3, 2010)

Still no 14.5 here.

Have to say as a new Tivo user (bought it two weeks ago), I am pretty unimpressed with it so far.

It is just SO slow...the green circle has spent a LOT of time on my screen.

But it was this or the crappy Comcast HD box.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Xaegoth said:


> Still no 14.5 here.
> 
> Have to say as a new Tivo user (bought it two weeks ago), I am pretty unimpressed with it so far.
> 
> ...


Drop the menus back to the old-style SD mode ones (settings -> Display -> Tivo Menus) and you should be much happier with performance. Doesn't excuse the crappy HD menu interface, but makes the machine tolerable.


----------



## Xaegoth (Aug 3, 2010)

Turning off "Tivo Suggestions" seems to have REALLY improved the speed of menus for me.

Now, I did reboot after I turned it off (yeah, one of those people who reboot everything after making changes). So THAT could be it as well.

Regardless, there is next to no lag now when going through the menu's or deleting programs (sometimes would take up to 30 seconds after I tried to delete something before it actually deleted).

Not a huge loss to me if this does fix it as I rarely watched any Tivo Suggestions anyways. I could definitely see others disagreeing though!


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

Still nothing here. I'm less upset about not getting the update than I am about what this bodes for the future. If it takes over a month to distribute a minor point release to all the boxes out there, then how long is it going to take before all the issues get resolved?. I assume that will take several more release cycles and they are hardly likely to roll out 14.6 the day after the last box finally gets 14.5 so I'm guessing a minimum of 2 months between releases.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

ugggg... still don't have 14.5 and last night had the second lock-up when checking to see if I was "pending restart". I had to pulll the plug and watch "just a few minutes more" for 10 minutes while eating dinner.

So I switched to the SD menus for now to avoid this happening again, but I really like the HD menus much better.


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

Xaegoth said:


> Still no 14.5 here.
> 
> Have to say as a new Tivo user (bought it two weeks ago), I am pretty unimpressed with it so far.
> 
> ...


For what its worth, the green circle sometimes lingered for 20-30 seconds on 14.4, but with 14.5 I've not seen it on-screen for more than 5 seconds. So, 14.5 is definitely an improvement (but obviously there's still a long way to go).
--
bc


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Xaegoth said:


> Turning off "Tivo Suggestions" seems to have REALLY improved the speed of menus for me.
> 
> Now, I did reboot after I turned it off (yeah, one of those people who reboot everything after making changes). So THAT could be it as well.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I don't see how turning off TiVo Suggestions would make any difference in menu speeds nor deleting programs. Those three functions are just not related. TiVo suggestions are computed at night when not being used, and just recorded like any other show. The fact that they are "on" doesn't interact with or change the menus at all (other than possibly to have more programs available to watch). Deleting something absolutely has nothing to do with TiVo Suggestions being on or off. I suspect you did something else that caused the difference...... perhaps just the reboot (maybe something was wrong).


----------



## Xaegoth (Aug 3, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Sorry, but I don't see how turning off TiVo Suggestions would make any difference in menu speeds nor deleting programs. Those three functions are just not related. TiVo suggestions are computed at night when not being used, and just recorded like any other show. The fact that they are "on" doesn't interact with or change the menus at all (other than possibly to have more programs available to watch). Deleting something absolutely has nothing to do with TiVo Suggestions being on or off. I suspect you did something else that caused the difference...... perhaps just the reboot (maybe something was wrong).


Then it was probably the reboot.

Hopefully I don't have to reboot EVERY day to get the menu's to run smoothly.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I noticed on Margret's Twitter account (@tivodesign) she was offering to advance the 14.5 rollout to those resquesting it but didn't have it yet. So this afternoon I sent her an email with my TiVo's device number and cable provider, and tonight forced a connection and sure enough, "pending restart"! 

And to re-iterate, it does take an hour or more to restart... So it might be best to do it last thing or let it happen overnight.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

DaveWhittle said:


> I noticed on Margret's Twitter account (@tivodesign) she was offering to advance the 14.5 rollout to those resquesting it but didn't have it yet. So this afternoon I sent her an email with my TiVo's device number and cable provider, and tonight forced a connection and sure enough, "pending restart"!
> 
> And to re-iterate, it does take an hour or more to restart... So it might be best to do it last thing or let it happen overnight.


Yeah, it's one of the longer service update installations in recent memory. 45-60 minutes.


----------



## Desktop Icon (Sep 20, 2006)

14.5 arrived for me a few days ago, and like with all previous updates I switched back to HD menus to see if it was now a tolerable experience. After less than a day, I was back to SD.

The Premiere remains the first TiVo product I have been extremely disappointed with. Sadly, I made the mistake of selling my S3 the moment the Premiere arrived on my doorstep; had I not done so, I would have returned the Premiere and stuck with the S3. Lesson learned.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Desktop Icon said:


> 14.5 arrived for me a few days ago, and like with all previous updates I switched back to HD menus to see if it was now a tolerable experience. After less than a day, I was back to SD.
> 
> The Premiere remains the first TiVo product I have been extremely disappointed with. Sadly, I made the mistake of selling my S3 the moment the Premiere arrived on my doorstep; had I not done so, I would have returned the Premiere and stuck with the S3. Lesson learned.


Ditto. I miss our S3 units and wish I hadn't sold them and replaced them all with Premieres at launch. Even the faster network transfers on the Premiere can't keep me positive on the unit. I'm developing a very negative outlook on TiVo for the very first time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

curiousgeorge said:


> Ditto. I miss our S3 units and wish I hadn't sold them and replaced them all with Premieres at launch. Even the faster network transfers on the Premiere can't keep me positive on the unit. I'm developing a very negative outlook on TiVo for the very first time.


-1

I am so glad I dumped my S3 units. My Premieres have been much better. I can't stand using my girlfriends S3 models now after using the premieres the last few months.


----------



## andrewl570 (Apr 7, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> Ditto. I miss our S3 units and wish I hadn't sold them and replaced them all with Premieres at launch. Even the faster network transfers on the Premiere can't keep me positive on the unit. I'm developing a very negative outlook on TiVo for the very first time.


Even if the HDUI is slow and not perfect, the SDUI on the Premiere is much faster than the S3. Premiere running SD alone is an upgrade from S3. Either way, I am still disappointed with the Premiere's HDUI.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> -1
> 
> I am so glad I dumped my S3 units. My Premieres have been much better. I can't stand using my girlfriends S3 models now after using the premieres the last few months.


I think we've all heard this from you at least 3 times now.


----------



## magnum68 (Aug 22, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> -1
> 
> I am so glad I dumped my S3 units. My Premieres have been much better. I can't stand using my girlfriends S3 models now after using the premieres the last few months.


it's true, you sound like a broken record.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> -1
> 
> I am so glad I dumped my S3 units. My Premieres have been much better. I can't stand using my girlfriends S3 models now after using the premieres the last few months.


Why do you keep repeating yourself. You sound like a 10 year old kid.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

You have to admit - he is just plain right so broken record or not - resonates.
Why would you keep a S3 over a Premiere? Premiere in SD modes beats it in every possible way except the OLED screen.
I can understand not payign to upgrade a S3, but if you sold your S3 and have a Premiere, why would u want it back???

-Shaown


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

caddyroger said:


> Why do you keep repeating yourself. You sound like a 10 year old kid.


Why do you pick on someone who is repeating positive info and not on those depressing people on this list who are repeating the same old "my TiVo Premiere is crap, blah, blah, blah..." diatribes!?

This list desperately needs to be reminded from time to time that there are people out there who are having positive experiences with their TiVo Premieres!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lujan said:


> I think we've all heard this from you at least 3 times now.


I think you meant 30 times


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

TrueTurbo said:


> Why do you pick on someone who is repeating positive info and not on those depressing people on this list who are repeating the same old "my TiVo Premiere is crap, blah, blah, blah..." diatribes!?
> 
> This list desperately needs to be reminded from time to time that there are people out there who are having positive experiences with their TiVo Premieres!


Most of the time it not the same person as in a couple tivo fansboys and not 2 or 3 times in the same thread.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TrueTurbo said:


> Why do you pick on someone who is repeating positive info and not on those depressing people on this list who are repeating the same old "my TiVo Premiere is crap, blah, blah, blah..." diatribes!?
> 
> This list desperately needs to be reminded from time to time that there are people out there who are having positive experiences with their TiVo Premieres!


Your correct but one person (not large number of people) is saying 90% of the positive stuff, this begins to have some credibility issues with what he is trying to accomplish.
I don't find just one person saying most of the bad stuff.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

DaveWhittle said:


> I noticed on Margret's Twitter account (@tivodesign) she was offering to advance the 14.5 rollout to those resquesting it but didn't have it yet. So this afternoon I sent her an email with my TiVo's device number and cable provider, and tonight forced a connection and sure enough, "pending restart"!
> 
> And to re-iterate, it does take an hour or more to restart... So it might be best to do it last thing or let it happen overnight.


+1

Yesterday's email to Margret = Pending Restart this AM. Nice to see that kind of corporate care response in this day and age :up:


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

rocko said:


> +1
> 
> Yesterday's email to Margret = Pending Restart this AM. Nice to see that kind of corporate care response in this day and age :up:


That's Margret care. Corporate care is when you don't have to beg for an update months after a product is released to get it to come a bit closer to what it was purported to be when it released!


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

RoyK said:


> That's Margret care. Corporate care is when you don't have to beg for an update months after a product is released to get it to come a bit closer to what it was purported to be when it released!


Sorry you have personally had that issue - I really do sympathize and would be pissed off beyond description had it happened to me. Just saying Margret's attitude and followup seems unusual these days.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Finally got 14.5 this morning. I pinged Margret to bump my delivery, so thanks to her. 

My thoughts... Less annoying, but still annoying.

The issue with the thumbnails along the top have been improved, but when I click on one of my recordings, it still takes about 2 seconds to load the show's page, and then it takes another 2 second or so to load that show's thumbnail and information on the right side of the show's menu. That's annoying... The recording is there, the Tivo should know the information is going to be needed, so cache it in advance. I'd prefer it not be there if there's going to be a constant delay after my remote clicks.

Parts of the navigation still rely on the completion of loading before you can do the next thing, which always seems to be a few ticks behind my remote actions. For example, since I just got the Heroes S4 DVDs, I went in to delete the shows from the Tivo, and this constant thumbnail/date/time/channel database loading made it take at least twice as long to delete them.

I can't do it. That's why I never use the apps, and that's why I still have to stick with SD... for the sake of my own sanity.

The intentions with the HDUI are innocent enough, but some of it is unnecessary screen filler. I don't need to see the show's thumbnail/date/time/channel every time I click on an episode I recorded. I know what I recorded, and I don't care what time and channel it's on -- Tivo already recorded it and a benefit of the Tivo was not having to care what time and channel it was on. Anything that can't be intelligently cached in advance needs to be removed, or at least have the option of removing those bits of the UI, IMO. I wouldn't mind it if it didn't slow everything down and hinder productivity, but it does.

Premiere still isn't ready. And I'm concerned it won't be "ready" for a long time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Finally got 14.5 this morning. I pinged Margret to bump my delivery, so thanks to her.
> 
> My thoughts... Less annoying, but still annoying.
> 
> ...


try using the clear button. I can delete a bunch of shows in a few seconds using the clear button. It deletes them very quickly that way.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> try using the clear button. I can delete a bunch of shows in a few seconds using the clear button. It deletes them very quickly that way.


I'll remember that, thanks. There aren't a lot of HD screens, so I kinda intentionally "kicked the tires" on the screens that we can to get a feel for the performance.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

emailed Margret yesterday, still no update. Tivo _really_ doesn't want me to have this update!.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Tony Chick said:


> emailed Margret yesterday, still no update. Tivo _really_ doesn't want me to have this update!.


Did you include your TiVo ID number & cable provider in the email? Also, have you forced a daily "call"?

I'll bet you'll have it over the weekend.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

DaveWhittle said:


> Did you include your TiVo ID number & cable provider in the email? Also, have you forced a daily "call"?
> 
> I'll bet you'll have it over the weekend.


I emailed Margret yesterday around 5 pm pdt but no 14.5 this morning after a forced call. I'll check again this evening. If I don't get by Monday I might start raising hell with Tivo. I can understand the 2 week slow roll out of the software but all of it should be done by the end of the 3rd week.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

I emailed Margret late last night and woke up to 14.5 on my TiVo. Everything is super-snappy compared to before.


----------



## Tony Chick (Jun 20, 2002)

DaveWhittle said:


> Did you include your TiVo ID number & cable provider in the email? Also, have you forced a daily "call"?
> 
> I'll bet you'll have it over the weekend.


yup and yup, even rebooted due to a hang while using the menus and forced another call.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Finally got 14.5 this morning. I pinged Margret to bump my delivery, so thanks to her.
> 
> My thoughts... Less annoying, but still annoying.
> 
> ...


+1 well put, I hope TiVo will hear you as I would love to use my Premiere, don't spend time with the UI, just enough time to get to the program i want to record and I think the HDUI is a dog when compared to my Series 3. I know I could use the SD menu UI, but I wanted to PIP and a faster SD UI is not needed, the Series 3 UI is fast enough as within 2 seconds I am playing my program, if my fingers were fast enough on the remote i might be able to do the same thing in less than 1 sec on the TP, not worth the hassle.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Just for the hell of it I called tech support about the slowness of the 14.5 roll out. He told to do a reconnection 4 or 5 times { I know it was ******** to do} I did it 7 times any way no 14.5. Any one want a S3 with lifetime and 1 tb hard drive and a premiere xl with lifetime and 3 year warrenty. I might take $1000.00 for both.


----------



## badguitar (Apr 15, 2010)

lessd said:


> Your correct but one person (not large number of people) is saying 90% of the positive stuff, this begins to have some credibility issues with what he is trying to accomplish.
> I don't find just one person saying most of the bad stuff.


To be fair, those people who are having a positive experience are likely not seeking out a forum. Hate to say it, but most of the time I find a product forum (which is often) it's to find the answer to an issue I'm having. Forums like these have saved me time and money on everything from Mercruiser engine repair to how to create HTML code.

But if I'm not having an issue, I don't post a message or even join a forum. The fact that TiVo members with issues  outnumber the TiVo cheerleaders doesn't necessarily mean most people are unhappy.

Of course, I joined this forum... so what does that tell ya?


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

For the record.....I prefer my Premier XL over any other TiVo model. I've owned the S-1, S-2, and S-3.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Goldwing2001 said:


> For the record.....I prefer my Premier XL over any other TiVo model. I've owned the S-1, S-2, and S-3.


For the record I prefer my s3 over the premiere. It was not worth $700 to get a little more speed and no HDUI.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

steinbch said:


> I emailed Margret late last night and woke up to 14.5 on my TiVo. Everything is super-snappy compared to before.


Did Margret email you back to let you know that she sent it out?


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

For the record, I prefer my S4 XL. It has the fastest response times in SD mode, fastest transfer speeds, lowest energy consumption and a future. I also own two HDs and a S3.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

badguitar said:


> To be fair, those people who are having a positive experience are likely not seeking out a forum. Hate to say it, but most of the time I find a product forum (which is often) it's to find the answer to an issue I'm having. Forums like these have saved me time and money on everything from Mercruiser engine repair to how to create HTML code.
> 
> But if I'm not having an issue, I don't post a message or even join a forum. The fact that TiVo members with issues  outnumber the TiVo cheerleaders doesn't necessarily mean most people are unhappy.
> 
> Of course, I joined this forum... so what does that tell ya?


Just look at the Series 3 part of this form, most of the post are for help or questions not how bad/good the Series 3 is. The tone of the TP/TPXL has a much more negative bent than the Series 2 or Series 3 postings ever had. The quick poll taken here showed that about 70% of the people were satisfied with the TP/TPXL* BUT *30% were not, that is a lot of people.
Some people had/have problems with the Series 3 (grey screen etc) that have not been fixed but in general the Series 3 gets the job done.
I tried changing out my Series 3 for the TPXL, it sure was NG for me so after a few days I went back to my Series 3 and will wait it out.
This is what i want with the TPXL
1) Eliminate the web speed in using the HDUI menus, don't make me wait for any web delivered stuff if i don't need it to just watch say a recorded program.
2) If #1 is implemented than the speed of the HDUI should be about as fast as the Series 3 sans the web content, does not have to be faster.
3) The circle of death must go and again may go if #1 is implemented
4) An easy way to back up the image on my TPXL, my Series 3 image is on my computer and takes up about 500Mb, if a drive goes I can purchase a quick replacement and I am all set. With the TPXL I will have to purchase a 1Tb drive and back up the total drive so if the drive goes I can fix it quickly myself.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

lessd said:


> ...snip... but in general the Series 3 gets the job done. ...snip...


This is exactly how I would describe the TiVo Premiere XL. 

Add me to the list of people who prefer their S4 XL to the S3. The Premiere is far from perfect but it already does everything better than the S3 and as someone pointed out, the Premiere has a future. The S3 does not.

I believe that TiVo will keep on improving the software and the Premiere will eventually fulfill it's potential. If I didn't believe this, I wouldn't own one! I still own and operate a TiVo HD along side the Premiere XL and I hate going back to the HD to watch anything on it. If a program on the HD isn't copy protected, I always transfer it to the Premiere XL to watch it.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

caddyroger said:


> Did Margret email you back to let you know that she sent it out?


She didn't email me - the update just showed up. I certainly didn't expect an email response.

Also, while I'm here, 14.5 is snappier than 14.4 to the degree that 14.4 was snappier than 14.3. I'd say it is noticably better, clearly improved now.

Improved but certainly not done.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

badguitar said:


> To be fair, those people who are having a positive experience are likely not seeking out a forum. Hate to say it, but most of the time I find a product forum (which is often) it's to find the answer to an issue I'm having. Forums like these have saved me time and money on everything from Mercruiser engine repair to how to create HTML code.
> 
> But if I'm not having an issue, I don't post a message or even join a forum. The fact that TiVo members with issues  outnumber the TiVo cheerleaders doesn't necessarily mean most people are unhappy.
> 
> Of course, I joined this forum... so what does that tell ya?


I think if you'll look back you will see that most of the posters here -- both those with problems and those without -- have been members for years and most come from a background of earlier versions of equipment.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I think the bottom line is that Tivo's integration of "cloud" content with local content is a failure.

*So far.*

What they have essentially done is introduced the same sluggishness of their apps into the core UI. I think this is the primary beef people have with the Premiere. It's certainly mine. (Although I also expected more new hardware features.)

There are certain actions I wouldn't expect to load as fast as local content. If I'm doing an Actor search across everything (my channel lineup, Blockbuster, Netflix, Amazon) then I expect "app" performance. Or if I'm looking up more information about a program... I'm legitimately pulling content from the cloud. Those kinds of things are fine.

But if I'm browsing strictly through local menus and content (stuff I already recorded or within just my channel lineup) then I don't expect or want "app" performance slowing me down to half speed. That's legitimately intrusive and tries my patience.

The only viable options Tivo has to resolve it is either remove the cloud content where it is not warranted, or intelligently cache those areas of local content in advance so that it loads as fast as local content. I don't see any other ways about it. The minor speed tweaks here and there that we've seen thus far are nice, but they won't solve the fundamental problem of this product.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

rocko said:


> She didn't email me - the update just showed up. I certainly didn't expect an email response.
> 
> Also, while I'm here, 14.5 is snappier than 14.4 to the degree that 14.4 was snappier than 14.3. I'd say it is noticably better, clearly improved now.
> 
> Improved but certainly not done.


Thanks I emailed Margret Thursday evening. At 5:30 am pdt no 14.5. I can understand the slow roll out for the first 2 weeks but after that all should have it at the end of the 3 rd week.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

caddyroger said:


> Thanks I emailed Margret Thursday evening. At 5:30 am pdt no 14.5. I can understand the slow roll out for the first 2 weeks but after that all should have it at the end of the 3 rd week.


Email her again - make sure you include your TSN and Cable provider. Since it's Saturday, I wouldn't expect much, but who know ?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

caddyroger said:


> Did Margret email you back to let you know that she sent it out?


She didn't email back for the update, but I followed up with an email confirmation of receiving the update and a thank-you, and she responded with a friendly reply and said to let her know if there's any further problems.


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

badguitar said:


> To be fair, those people who are having a positive experience are likely not seeking out a forum. Hate to say it, but most of the time I find a product forum (which is often) it's to find the answer to an issue I'm having. Forums like these have saved me time and money on everything from Mercruiser engine repair to how to create HTML code.
> 
> But if I'm not having an issue, I don't post a message or even join a forum. The fact that TiVo members with issues  outnumber the TiVo cheerleaders doesn't necessarily mean most people are unhappy.
> 
> Of course, I joined this forum... so what does that tell ya?


I was pretty depressed about the Premiere state of affairs until I got 14.5. While not a panacea, the improvement was enough to convince me that the engineers may yet be able to wring excellent performance out of this box. I'd say with 14.5 its finally usable, But there's still a long way to go to excellent. Just my two cents.
--
bc


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

steinbch said:


> I emailed Margret late last night and woke up to 14.5 on my TiVo. Everything is super-snappy compared to before.


Same here. I emailed Margret on Thursday, got the update Friday. And I am seeing the same improvement, the interface is much quicker than before. I'll be curious to see if it stays like this. I hope so!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Neither of my two Premieres has received 14.5 yet. I guess I'll have to email Margret. What's her email address?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Neither of my two Premieres has received 14.5 yet. I guess I'll have to email Margret. What's her email address?


Her first name at tivo.com. Be sure to include your cable service provider and the unit's ID number.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

jmatero said:


> I'm astonished (and fascinated) at the obsession with getting this VERY minor update... Particularly when by all reports it really does little-if anything- to improve things on the Premiere. And honestly, there is a VERY good reason it hasn't been rolled out yet, no??? Geez folks. Go outside and enjoy the sun... Read a book... Go for a walk! LOL.


It did lots for me so it was worth it, OK ?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

jmatero said:


> I'm astonished (and fascinated) at the obsession with getting this VERY minor update... Particularly when by all reports it really does little-if anything- to improve things on the Premiere. And honestly, there is a VERY good reason it hasn't been rolled out yet, no??? Geez folks. Go outside and enjoy the sun... Read a book... Go for a walk! LOL.


Right now little minor update helps.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

jmatero said:


> I'm astonished (and fascinated) at the obsession with getting this VERY minor update...


You're "astonished"? Why? People are always clamoring for the latest updates. This is particularly true if the device in question is buggy. It doesn't matter if it's for a cell phone, Blu-ray player, etc... It's just human nature to want the newest software available.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

jmatero said:


> I'm astonished (and fascinated) at the obsession with getting this VERY minor update... Particularly when by all reports it really does little-if anything- to improve things on the Premiere. And honestly, there is a VERY good reason it hasn't been rolled out yet, no??? Geez folks. Go outside and enjoy the sun... Read a book... Go for a walk! LOL.


Thanks for the uncalled-for life lesson, but I'm not sure it's needed. 

If this update fixes lock-ups, which it seems to do, then I don't consider it "minor".


----------



## bd3521 (Aug 3, 2010)

Is there any notification or message on the tivo box when an update is applied.
Or just keep checking system information?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

bd3521 said:


> Is there any notification or message on the tivo box when an update is applied.
> Or just keep checking system information?


No notifications you will have to keep checking system information


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

The old "display the clock - when it disappears you know the machine rebooted" trick works for me. Of course, this will be after the install and restart. Or a power failure. Or a manual reboot ... 

Until then you need to look for the "Pending Restart" status.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Calm down folks. All I'm saying is that there must be a REALLY good reason it hasn't been rolled out large-scale. I already feel like a beta-tester just OWNING my Premiere. It's pretty telling when owners start begging tivo employees for an update that hasn't been officially released yet.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

jmatero said:


> Calm down folks. All I'm saying is that there must be a REALLY good reason it hasn't been rolled out large-scale. I already feel like a beta-tester just OWNING my Premiere. It's pretty telling when owners start begging tivo employees for an update that hasn't been officially released yet.


How do we know if it officially released or not. It could have been officially released 2 weeks ago but still doing the slow roll out.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

caddyroger said:


> How do we know if it officially released or not. It could have been officially released 2 weeks ago but still doing the slow roll out.


It's not officially released until the software version lists as 14.5. If there are any letters in the software version, the rollout hasn't started.


----------



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

Exactly. You're all begging for beta versions of software that hasn't been finalized... and therefore, not released. That's ok if you're willing to try it. But feedback about your experiences with unfinished software should be sent to TiVo support. In other words... the title of this thread is incorrect.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

morac said:


> It's not officially released until the software version lists as 14.5. If there are any letters in the software version, the rollout hasn't started.


Every one here is listing 14.5. They may not be putting in the letters so you still not able to tell is the released version. Are there a place on Tivo web site that tells you what is the released version is?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

jmatero said:


> Exactly. You're all begging for beta versions of software that hasn't been finalized... and therefore, not released. That's ok if you're willing to try it. But feedback about your experiences with unfinished software should be sent to TiVo support. In other words... the title of this thread is incorrect.


How do we know if it the final version if no one or Tivo list the full version number when posting. The only numbers are 14.5 and by what morac stated 14.5 is the final version number. Usually the slow rollout is only about 2 weeks it almost been 4 weeks now.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

caddyroger said:


> Every one here is listing 14.5. They may not be putting in the letters so you still not able to tell is the released version. Are there a place on Tivo web site that tells you what is the released version is?


I'm going by what the original poster posted. He said he got 14.5, but then clarified he got 14.5.K1.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

morac said:


> I'm going by what the original poster posted. He said he got 14.5, but then clarified he got 14.5.K1.


On my Series 3 I got V11h early but it was really V11h K1, when the full roll-out came the rest of my TiVos got V11 (no K1) and my original Series 3 was updated again with V11h without the K1.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Could the posters that got the 14.5 post the full version number.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

caddyroger said:


> Could the posters that got the 14.5 post the full version number.


It's the same 14.5K1-01-3-748 (or whatever model) that's been slow rolling. Nothing different than those who got it weeks ago.

I like it - worth the email to Margret.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

rocko said:


> It's the same 14.5K1-01-3-748 (or whatever model) that's been slow rolling. Nothing different than those who got it weeks ago.
> 
> I like it - worth the email to Margret.


Thanks I have emailed Margret. I guess morac was right it not the final version. By what every one is stating they are not having a problem with it. I still want it even if it not the final version.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't have it and I don't miss it either.

Until Tivo comes out with a polished version of the HDUI I'm sticking with the standard def "classic Tivo" interface.

When I got my Tivo Premiere, it rebooted, it hung up and in general was the worst POS I've ever witnessed. I switched it to the standard def menu and has been rock solid ever since.

Maybe when a version comes out the people rave about I'll change to it, until then I'll stay where I'm at.

One thing I do love about the Premiere is the network speed, it screams compared to the HD.


----------



## Daniel Skeen (Aug 5, 2010)

Called, twitted, mailed and pleaded for an update. They told me this afternoon that some of us may skip the current upgrade and go right to the next due 'Before the first of the year'. So maybe in 4-5 months?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Daniel Skeen said:


> Called, twitted, mailed and pleaded for an update. They told me this afternoon that some of us may skip the current upgrade and go right to the next due 'Before the first of the year'. So maybe in 4-5 months?


Did you specifically send an email to margret at tivo dot com and provide your TSN and cable provider - specifically requesting the 14.5 update ?

Forget the calls and tweets and blind emails ...


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Daniel Skeen said:


> Called, twitted, mailed and pleaded for an update. They told me this afternoon that some of us may skip the current upgrade and go right to the next due 'Before the first of the year'. So maybe in 4-5 months?


Maybe that should tell you something about the next update (14.5), it's just not very good?

I'm happy with living with what I've got (old menus) and would rather get a great fix than to ever worry about my tivo locking up or rebooting.


----------



## Daniel Skeen (Aug 5, 2010)

rocko said:


> Did you specifically send an email to margret at tivo dot com and provide your TSN and cable provider - specifically requesting the 14.5 update ?
> 
> Forget the calls and tweets and blind emails ...


Yup.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Tivo Margret just posted that the 14.5 update has been released to every one except some areas of Cablevision due to a head end problem. Now for the hour wait.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Daniel Skeen said:


> Yup.


Do reconnect 14.5 is available now.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

My take on the 14.5 update. It runs faster now so I probably keep on the HDUI but it could be faster. Maybe the next update it will run like it should.


----------



## fareal (Feb 16, 2004)

or the next, or the next.

My tivo is definitely useable, and i'm enjoying it. But i was expecting a faster rollout of all the greatness that is to come with this Premiere. It has been four months now.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

fareal said:


> or the next, or the next.
> 
> My tivo is definitely useable, and i'm enjoying it. But i was expecting a faster rollout of all the greatness that is to come with this Premiere. It has been four months now.


It might take a year to get every working as advertised.


----------



## CapnSensible (Jun 3, 2010)

Got the 14.5 update yesterday and had a chance to play with it. The HD menus are still slow, just not as slow as 14.4. The response to remote button presses seems to be a little better, but not as good as my TiVo HD.


----------

